# Serrasalmus Elongatus



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a new pic of my elong (which is still for sale):


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

why you selling


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

how is it canada has all the good looking fish ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> why you selling


 I just want to change stocking so i can use my full 125 instead of haveing it divided with my sanchezi.

Im still trying to bulk him up more too. The thing i love about this elong and serras is they usually have perfect fins since there is nothing for them to damage them on

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice fish Sean... I don't understand how this fish hasn't sold -- if you and Ja'eh were in the US, I'd buy your elong and his irritans in a heartbeat.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice red breasted elong !!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Very nice fish Sean... I don't understand how this fish hasn't sold -- if you and Ja'eh were in the US, I'd buy your elong and his irritans in a heartbeat.


That's a sweet looking elong, how big is it? I would luv to see a full tank shot, do you have real plants in there with sand substrate?

I know Joe it's crazy up here, my elong is promised to leg89 in a trade that we are going to do but I have to go all the way to Montreal. It seems like there's more serious piranha hobbyists out there as opposed to here in Ontario. Ripping my self off by offering my irritans for a $100 and still no takers?









CLUSTER's elong sweet looking and you don't see those elongs with the red throat very often either.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Very nice fish Sean... I don't understand how this fish hasn't sold -- if you and Ja'eh were in the US, I'd buy your elong and his irritans in a heartbeat.


That's a sweet looking elong, how big is it? I would luv to see a full tank shot, do you have real plants in there with sand substrate?play sand substrate from home depot. All real plants. The part you see of the tank is where i have no plants 2/3 of the tank to the left of where the pic is is still covered with crypts

I know Joe it's crazy up here, my elong is promised to leg89 in a trade that we are going to do but I have to go all the way to Montreal. Same here i would love to trade for legs pygos but just economically its not worth 10 hrs of travelIt seems like there's more serious piranha hobbyists out there as opposed to here in Ontario. Ripping my self off by offering my irritans for a $100 and still no takers?









CLUSTER's elong sweet looking and you don't see those elongs with the red throat very often either.








[/quote]

Im keeping my elong at 100$ as i think its more no buyers then the selling price. if i was looking for an elong and i see it for 50 or 100$ id get it so i dont think makign it dirt cheap will help that much.

When i first got this elong it had no red so im trying to get its red to come back out. Im trying to make it more beefy too.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think it's the selling price sh*t my irritans is a prime example that. I just think it's a buyers trend in our area.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

NIce elong, and I agree, there are no buyers


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Next time I go to Canada on a fishing trip apparently I need to bring 20 coolers and some $$$ and I could come back with an amazing P collection. You guys are practically giving these Ps away.

Beautiful Elong Cluster One.


----------



## alongigiovanni (Feb 2, 2017)

ton pirhna tu ven tu tu vien de aux toi canada mon de montreal


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

sure its an elong ?


----------

